# FC AFC Trumarcs Hollandaise "Holland" Offspring



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Since people want to talk about sires & all, why not talk about young Holland? That pedigree is something special & his talent is off the charts.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Since people want to talk about sires & all, *why not talk about young Holland*? That pedigree is something special & his talent is off the charts.


Because if you know anything about Dr A he doesnt have to boast about his dogs, look at who he has had in his house, he and the first Mrs A have had more RHOF'ers live in their house than probably anyone to have ever played the game...kind of like the football player that hands the ref the ball, after he reaches the end zone, he has been there before...


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't think any of his pups are old enough to have really shown their talent, but I'm interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

were there any other males out of that litter besides Holland that blossomed...I know the females are also quite good, wasnt there a repeat of the breeding ?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I know that I put down a live call duck on Saturday for one that my training partner has. I can say that she seems to be a wonderful pup with a bright future!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ed, this is you chance to brag on those pups "out of" Holland! ;-)


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jacob,

i will boldy add my observations of a holland pup at an early stage:

1. he loves to retrieve, play and have fun of all sorts.
2. he is bold, never spooky or intimidated by anything.
3. he is great in the house.
4. he has never, never ever, not once ever, shat his crate!!!!!;-)

i must add that the bitch line for my pup is "stronger than my aunt nellie's breath". the breeders also obviously did a great job with socialization! does he have "trial talent"? that is a question for the future. but he is a fine, fine puppy! he has been the most fun and easiest pup i have raised!

this was "son" at ten weeks!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Not bragging time yet but Trumarc's New Holland (Dutch) DOB 5/27/2013 is very smart and there isn't much not to like at 5 months old. Trumarc's Mumbo Jumbo (Jumbo) Holland X Tia is only 8 weeks old and I don't remember a puppy running so fast to get the bumper and then running so fast in the opposite direction after he gets it. Wife had to look out the window Saturday to see what I was laughing hysterically about as he hauled it past me at full speed bumper in mouth with absolutely intention of giving it up.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Love Mine*

Colletta Bay Bit of Good Karma is a wonderful puppy as well. Bold...trainable....pleasing....athletic....very much like her Father Holland...very not like her mother Karma at this age. At 5.5 months has been a joy to socialize....early train....and enjoy. Her house manners the best of any puppy I have ever been around. I can only feel that father Holland has had an alot to do with this. She is off for her Pro training next week. Fingers crossed it all continues.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to agree with Ed, there is nothing not to like about mine. I will add she is an excellent swimmer and loves to retrieve. She is just a real pleasure to be around.
My fingers are crossed as well.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Dr Ed, would you care to share with us the breedings Holland has had? Who is Dutch out of?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> Dr Ed, would you care to share with us the breedings Holland has had? Who is Dutch out of?


Littermate to FC-AFC Fresh Squeezed Juice owned by Lpgar from previous post, came calling from Ontario last March. Jumbo by Holland out of FC-AFC Bayou Star Beyond Independent.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

My Holland pup is super super nice!

Swims like a seal, super birdy, retrieves like a maniac!! Very focused!!


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

I want one. Been recommending him to a number of owners of female thinking of breeding soon. Watched him grow up at Cherylon's and love his drive and temperament


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Have a male littermate to Dutch. Loves birds. Excellent swimmer. Picks out guns in the field like no pup we have ever had. Very impressive. Call name Django. Rita had to go rent the movie to understand why I started calling him that and it stuck. Nice looking. Well put together. All the right stuff at this age.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

How are these pups doing now? Still well, I hope..


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Planning on fall derbies with my Holland girl..


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I know of a VERY NICE upcoming breeding between Holland and my brother's Shaq bitch Nikki-Lind's Dance Shaq-MH (half sister to FC-Blackwater's last Resort-"Finn") out of FC/AFC-Cosmo daughter Dancin' Dreamer Kate-MH. This breeding will be built around one of the nicest bitch lines I've ever seen.


----------



## Choupique (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds like a good breeding there David.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's my Holland pup, Trumarc's Lean Miss Fire, "Holley"


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/mockPedigree.asp

Holland x Tease. I really hope this one happens!!!


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

David-
I'm a newbie but enjoy following pups careers and certain breedings as much as I do hearing updates from my trainer on my pup. Anyway, didn't these two breed a couple of years ago? Seems like I remember Tease being owned by your brother and it was going to be the first litter for both. Right before Holland got his FC maybe? If I'm way off sorry....but if not, how are pups from the first breeding doing?


----------



## Ryan_G (Jan 6, 2009)

David I don't have enough post to PM you, but could you PM 
Me your brothers info. I would also be very interested in a pup from 
This breeding. 

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Could you post this pedigree another way. I don't have a GoodDog account. Thanks.




David Maddox said:


> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/mockPedigree.asp
> 
> Holland x Tease. I really hope this one happens!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

cocdawg said:


> David-
> I'm a newbie but enjoy following pups careers and certain breedings as much as I do hearing updates from my trainer on my pup. Anyway, didn't these two breed a couple of years ago? Seems like I remember Tease being owned by your brother and it was going to be the first litter for both. Right before Holland got his FC maybe? If I'm way off sorry....but if not, how are pups from the first breeding doing?


Yes, you are correct. the ultrasound showed several pups. By week 8 there were no pups. Crushed us all. Scotty is gonna follow by brothers wishes and try again. On paper, they should be awesome!!!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/mockPedigree.asp
> 
> Holland x Tease. I really hope this one happens!!!



So RTF now allows litter ads on the main forum?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Here ya go. 
Tease's dam & granddam have both produced AA titled pups.

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=4348


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

frontier said:


> So RTF now allows litter ads on the main forum?


i think he was just answering a question. i didn't take it as advertising.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah, that worked. Thank you.



David Maddox said:


> I hope this works. I'm on my cell phone.
> 
> http://huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=4348


----------



## Ryan_G (Jan 6, 2009)

Got your message David, Thanks Again! 

Ryan G.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm waiting on this litter!!


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

IF Tease has a 6 mo cycle, she will be coming in heat the end of May. She is OFA excellent and clear/clear


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Just tell her to hurry!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

sapitrucha said:


> Just tell her to hurry!!


Yes hurry, he is leaving for Oregon June 5 for the National Amateur.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Ovaplant should help with the hurry


----------

